# Has anyone tried this?



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm trying to research on the best thing to get for tick repellent and stumbled across these products. Opinions are wanted!
Natural Flea & Tick Defense & Tick Stick | Pest Repellent - Mercola.com 
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/TickLess-Pet-Ultrasonic-Flea-Tick-Pendant/586000.aspx
(let me know if that link does not work)


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Mercola products are usually really good quality. Watch that you don't end up with a Hertz product by the same name. 
\


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for the heads up. I added a second link on there too. Its a ultrasonic tick collar tag...im tempted to buy it just to see. The reviews I found on the internet were mixed, love/hate. It either worked, or it didn't; there was no in between. I am willing to try anything at this point. I pull off at least 5 ticks a day out of my 3 dogs.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Someone else just bought a tick tag and they will post when they try it to see if it works or not. I will let you know when they post about it.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes I would like to know if it works. I am willing to try anything that isn't harmful to my dogs.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

wonderful, thanks! I may go ahead and purchase one just to see. I found one on amazon.com that isn't too much $. Since I have three dogs, I want to try three different products and see what works and doesn't work. I'm hoping the tag works though because a friend of mine wanted me to test out a new product, She owns a natural pet store and my aussie is spastic/insane, so she gave me these new mood stabilizer treats to try; I gave them to
my little chihuahua girl too and that night she had some sort of strange seizure. I can only guess that it must have been linked to that treat....so I am a bit nervous about putting on/giving her anything else.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

okay, I went ahead and purchased this, to try on my lab
Amazon.com: Insect Repellent for Dogs - Pure Natural - Fleas, Ticks Gone - 0.5 oz: Everything Else
and this, to try on my aussie(since she is long hair)
Amazon.com: shoo!TAG Flea and Tick Barrier Tag for Dogs, 2 Tags: Pet Supplies

..now Im eager for them to deliver so I can try them out. I will keep y'all updated on this and let y'all know if I have any success. . I really must find something soon, there is a lot of lyme disease popping up around here.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been using the Mercola product spray on my dogs this past summer. I need to re-apply it more often than I had hoped. Daily or every other day. I go over them with a flea comb on a regular basis and alas, I always seem to find a flea or three. And we have found a few ticks also. I probably won't reorder it.

On the up side, it makes the dogs smell really nice, citrus-cinnamon scent. And the tick sticks that came with it are super nice. They work really well. It's nice to have the small one and the tiny one as when one doesn't fit the size of the tick, the other one will. 

My husband is lazy.......just wants to put something on once a month and not have to think about it until next month. He is always telling me I need to just go get some topical chemicals for them. Just doesn't understand, "i. will. not. put. toxic. chemicals. on. them."

So although I am still searching for the perfect natural (less toxic) alternative, the Mercola product will suffice, and I love the tick sticks. The flea comb, a bowl of water with a little soap in it to drown the little monsters, and a regular routine of "flea check time" is what I'm doing now.

Please keep us posted on your results with the products you are trying. I don't mind spending the $$ if I know others are having success. And best of luck to you and your pups that these things work for you.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for your review on that product. I read on a few reviews that it caused some burning on the pets' skin, so that made me decide not to purchase it. I am more than willing to spend the money(if I have it lol) to try things with a 50/50 chance of working without causing harm to my pets. Worth a try, right? Plus, it's a bit fun for me too, doing my own little experiments. lol


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been using a supplement I got from wolf creek ranch, a holistic site, its called flea free, I put it in the water, very little, it seems to work no ticks picked up and haven't seen a flea yet.
I tried garlic granular also but it didn't seem to work as well.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Liz said:


> Someone else just bought a tick tag and they will post when they try it to see if it works or not. I will let you know when they post about it.


That would be me! My dog has been wearing it for about two weeks now, but I have been away the whole time. I ask my honey every day to check him, and he hasn't had any ticks on him so far. We are in the height of tick season, being spring in Australia. I also feed garlic daily, and ACV when I'm home, so I don't know which one is working, but something definitely is because the horses have an incredible number of ticks, and Dobby has none.

However, I have not heard very good things about the shooTags. The one I got a skudo brand (can't link easily from my iPad), and seemed to have good reviews. It was about $80 AUD, but if it saves my dog going down with a paralysis tick i would have happily paid triple that. I will keep posting as we get further into tick season.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Chocx2, good to know the flea free is helping. I am going to give it a try as well. I've been researching it and think it will be worth a go.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I also think it does wonders for their coat I also saw my girls coat look better than normal also? Good Luck


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

creek817 said:


> That would be me! My dog has been wearing it for about two weeks now, but I have been away the whole time. I ask my honey every day to check him, and he hasn't had any ticks on him so far. We are in the height of tick season, being spring in Australia. I also feed garlic daily, and ACV when I'm home, so I don't know which one is working, but something definitely is because the horses have an incredible number of ticks, and Dobby has none.
> 
> However, I have not heard very good things about the shooTags. The one I got a skudo brand (can't link easily from my iPad), and seemed to have good reviews. It was about $80 AUD, but if it saves my dog going down with a paralysis tick i would have happily paid triple that. I will keep posting as we get further into tick season.


YES! Please keep me updated! I also do not mind spending the money if it is something that actually works. I have also read some bad reviews on Shootag, but I figured it was worth a shot since I was ordering something else from amazon at the moment anyway. Im weird about buying a only 1 item from a bunch of different websites. Maybe it's because I feed raw and I am use to ordering in bulk 

Plus, I gotta find something super fast or I may just have to get an application or two of the 'bad stuff'. I have pulled almost 8 ticks of my aussie girl TODAY! In ONE day! geez... these ticks are just getting worse!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I am back in AUS now, and no ticks to be found on my little dog. It's still only spring, but the vet I drove past today had a sign out front that said they'ce had 10 paralysis tick cases so far THIS WEEK. And that's in town. I live out in a rural area, on a farm, and no ticks yet. 

Again, I don't know what it is that's working, but something seems to be. The tag certainly gives me peace of mind, although I still check him daily, I haven't found any. I will try to keep updating as summer progresses.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

creek, thanks for the update. I got a chance to check out the tags. They look like a good choice. Wow, ten tick paralysis cases per week!! Poor doggies. Sounds like your area is a good testing ground for them. Hoping they continue to work well for Dobbie.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks - no ticks still, but I found two fleas on him this morning. UGH. He is now totally covered in DE, and hopefully they will go away =\


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I just received my dogs' shooTags and their natural flea/tick rub yesterday. I put both tags on my two big girls and rubbed all four girls with the natural oils......but, I have not seen a single tick this entire week. We had a freeze last weekend, so I am wondering if that is the cause behind the sudden disappearance.

creek, I am very excited to hear that you are having luck! Please do continue to keep us updated!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't see anything in that Mercola product that would help with ticks.

I use Advantix II and that works very well.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Advantix is deadly to cats. Honestly, all topical products that the vets sell for fleas/ticks are somewhat deadly in their own way because of their long term effects.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

RiverRun said:


> Advantix is deadly to cats. Honestly, all topical products that the vets sell for fleas/ticks are somewhat deadly in their own way because of their long term effects.


The only compound that is truly toxic is Amitraz.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> The only compound that is truly toxic is Amitraz.


There will be some much safer topicals very soon. Topical Ivermectin for dogs is going to be out soon. While I keep Advantix I use probably use once a year. Ever since I started using liquid ivermectin instead of Heartquard I rarely see ticks on the dogs.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just another update - It is now officially summer here, and we have found a bunch of paralysis ticks, and other ticks, on the horses, and still not a single one on Dobby. I still don't know which thing it is that's working, but something is, so I am happy!


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Creek, now that some time has passed, I wonder if you could update us on the products you tried and your results. Thanks.


----------

